# Gi/gyn cancer surgery cpt coding?



## hotmailmary@hotmail.com (Jan 14, 2010)

any ideas on how to code this:

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS: 
Locally advanced rectal cancer with full-thickness invasion of 
posterior vagina, final pathology pending. 

PROCEDURE: 
Posterior pelvic exenteration with perineal phase, omental 
J-flap, vertical rectus abdominis myocutaneous flap 
reconstruction by Plastic Surgery.


----------



## abrathwaite (Apr 21, 2011)

*Gi/gyn cancer surgery cpt coding*

Answer
154.1,184.0 or 198.82

45126,582240
49905


----------



## abrathwaite (Apr 21, 2011)

154.1, 184.0 or 198.82

45126,58240
49905


----------

